# Next work boot asking about



## ship (Aug 1, 2009)

So I’m a firm believer in work boots as opposed to gym shoes at work. Way too many nails thru the sole and or slips at work to be having anything other than. This much less slips or falling objects at times. Why am I making noise as I walk, I pull out a staple that will have fully penetrated a gym shoe.

Of like the last 15 years it’s more like hiking/mountain climbing boots as opposed to specific work boots. Lighter and I loved that Eastern Mountain Sports center support to the sole that wold prove useful if on a ladder all day long in not tiring the foot by way of the foot supported as opposed to curling around the ladder step. Don’t much climb ladders these days and to replace a pair that lasted like eight years I bought a pair from REI. Lasted about a few months before I was epoxying parts of the rubber back to the leather. Lasted almost a year now before the soles of the things developed cracks across the bend points of the foot. This much less became uncomfortable in having on and in adding insoles too hot at times or during long periods.

Just couldn’t replace what I had and I’m not about to go back to combat boots I had before the hiking boots.

So now I’m starting to look towards work boots. Liking the light weight hiking boots and wear them seven days a week, but it would seem they just don’t make them like they used to.

Balance for me at the moment is new table saw blade - a good one, router table or new boots in given the current boots only lasted about a year, thinking I can deal with them a little longer even if the sole is warn away and there is deep cracks. This as opposed to important stuff in getting stuff done.

Timberland Pro Endurance catches my interest at the moment. Ideas? This given I less climb ladders but do at times, and more walk about concrete floors five days a week and it tends to wear on the boot. This much less I wear work boots seven days a week unless special occasion. Light weight is a good thing as I still remember the good feeling at night as I dropped off my combat boots once I got home. Years hense dropping off the boots once home from work ain’t appropriate as once home the real work starts. 
At least six hours time a night once home to get stuff done and often more intresting than what was done at work. Boots stay on until ready for bed most often seven days a week.

Perhaps its just me of a combat boot and or real work boot generation as per high tops are not even much seen these days. Still though I wear such boots like 16 hours a day seven days a week.

What you wear might not be persay the perfect pair for me in switching and finding something new, but on the other hand, given the hiking boots are trash, what do you find for work or hiking type boots to work best? Leaning towards the Timberland Pro Endurance at the moment espcially given midsole feature but I no longer know what to look for. This beyond REI home brand of Vasque or Vibram lasted me about a year at best in daily use. Not A good work boot given they cost just short of $300.00. Comfortable for the most part and light weight yes for the most of them months, but only a year... not so cost effective.


----------



## DimmerDotCom (Aug 1, 2009)

Love my Timberland Pro Endurance work boots. specifically: Men's Endurance PR 6 Inch Steel Toe Briar Full-Grain Style #52562

Steel toe, shank - that let's me go on highly controlled job sites when I'm commissioning new systems, ladder lock - check, electrically rated - always handy while walking on power cable at your local studio, special rubber-weld thingies front and back - always good when working on equipment as my last boots had holes worn through the toes.

Timberland Pro Endurance - highly recommended and free return shipping if you don't like them. I always wait for free shipping coupons like the SHIP100 one or 20-30% off coupons.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Aug 1, 2009)

I've got a pair of Magnum Classic boots which I absolutely love. They don't have steelcaps, but have a composite toecap which isn't rated like a steelie but still protects your toes. I think a lot of emergency and rescue workers (certainly in Britain) use them; they're incredibly comfortable (although mine did take a week of constant wear to break in) and not particularly heavy - I'm 5 foot nothing so lightweight boots are important to me! I've had mine 4 years now and they're still in pretty good condition apart from being very beaten up around the toes, but that's cosmetic damage only.


----------



## ship (Aug 4, 2009)

kiwitechgirl said:


> I've got a pair of Magnum Classic boots which I absolutely love. They don't have steelcaps, but have a composite toecap which isn't rated like a steelie but still protects your toes. I think a lot of emergency and rescue workers (certainly in Britain) use them; they're incredibly comfortable (although mine did take a week of constant wear to break in) and not particularly heavy - I'm 5 foot nothing so lightweight boots are important to me! I've had mine 4 years now and they're still in pretty good condition apart from being very beaten up around the toes, but that's cosmetic damage only.



Thanks in both by way of me mostly flying a desk or work table these days but me preferring the work boot or hiking boot as it were. Will check further into both.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 4, 2009)

I wear Red Wing EH rated (Electrical Hazard Rated) work boots. Since my job occasionally requires me to work in live electrical panels, the EH rating is mandatory for me.

Now at about $200.00 a pair, these are not cheap by any stretch of the imagination, but I think they are worth the expense for several reasons. First up is comfort. Once I've gotten through the one or two week breaking in period, these boots have been extremely comfortable, allowing me to stay on my feet for extended periods of time. As for durability, the shortest amount of time a pair of Red Wings has lasted for me is three years. Usually I get more on the lines of five to seven years. Adding to the durability is the fact that you can get these boots resoled. When the soles start to get a little thin, take them back in to the Red Wing store and two weeks later you get your boots back with a brand new sole. The last time I got a pair of boots resoled it cost me about $80.00 and extended the life of the boots by roughly two years. Minor repair and maintenance issues are taken care of by Red Wing at no cost to you. They will replace your laces free of charge for the lifetime of the boot. If your boots need oiling you can just take them back to the Red Wing store and they will oil them for you for free. The stitching on the boots is guaranteed for life. If the stitching on the boots ever starts to come apart, take the boots in and they will repair it, again at no cost to you.

One final reason why I wear Red Wings is that at a 12B I am a hard size to find. If they don't have my size on hand they can order direct from the factory, meaning I don't have to settle for close enough on the fit of my work boots.

And that's my 2 cents on the subject of work boots.


----------



## ship (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks all in will also consider Readwing, and me going to Sears this past weekend and while wearing a 9.5R military boot and sticking to it in feet not having shrunk, it would seem I'm a 9.0 wide with the Timberland and that's special order at best if it is the proper size for me.

Curious in where are the Readwing boots offered from in me not yet doing the search. This assuming my Eastern Mountain Sports climbing boots are no longer on the market. Center sole support over that of tip support in my case.


----------



## avkid (Aug 11, 2009)

Red Wing uses local dealers and company stores.

This looks to be about 40 minutes away.

Red Wing Shoe Store
1749 S Randall Rd # D
Geneva, IL 60134-4616
(630) 845-3128‎


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 11, 2009)

It's a little unconventional, but I've got a pair of Sketchers Steel Toe Boots I love. I only wear them once or twice a month... load in, load outs, hauling plywood, so I can't really say how well they handle a daily grind. They Look and feel just like my mid-ankle height hiking boots. Very comfortable, lots of styles to choose from. It Looks like there are a couple of Sketcher factory stores in your area Ship.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought Timberland Pro waterproof steel toe boots which were beautiful but way too heavy for walking around on concrete all day. After two weeks I returned them for Timberland Pro steel toe low hiking shoe:
Timberland PRO Boots: Mudsill Low Steel Toe Hiking Shoe 40008
They have been great. They are light and comfortable for my wide feet and lasted for two years. I just replaced them last month. At $75 and free shipping they can't be beat.


----------



## len (Aug 11, 2009)

I wear Skechers Iron Eagles (think that's the model). Very comfortable. But if you're going to wear the same thing 7 days a week, you should be rotating two or better three pairs. A shoe gets moisture in it and needs to dry out. Wearing it every day doesn't allow that to happen. So they wear out much faster when you wear them every day.


----------



## ship (Aug 15, 2009)

len said:


> I wear Skechers Iron Eagles (think that's the model). Very comfortable. But if you're going to wear the same thing 7 days a week, you should be rotating two or better three pairs. A shoe gets moisture in it and needs to dry out. Wearing it every day doesn't allow that to happen. So they wear out much faster when you wear them every day.



hmmm, thanks all in that I do seven days a week like 14 hours a day prefer to wear the same boots as opposed to say two pair in a Mr. Roger's type of way in coming home to change my shoes, this much less while often flying my desk, its' all about concrete walked on.

Good recommendations none the less, perhaps and I should buy two pairs of what ever. Thanks above for the weight also in concept out of eight + hours a day that difference between a work and hiking boot. As like 20 years ago when I traded in my steel tipped combat boots for I forget what, if I'm unloading 95# shells from a truck I had at best be concentrating anyway and the steel tip if fell on would only cut thru the foot anyway if fallen on at its edge. Never seen that but noted it. Was more of if falling I'm a jumping era of it being my option. 95# high explosive cannon shell won't explode if dropped like 8' off the back of a truck when not fused but it is fun to watch the newbie run away once they start dropping. More the concept of if one drops from eight feet and your foot is under it and that shell hits from its bottom ege... your toes are gone. You can feel even in sand when one lands. Anyway past steel toes were over rated especially in the desert and by way of if shell a falling you a jumping out of the way concept that dont' work out so well for all less paying attantion to whats going on or slower in reflex thus the available steel tips while I was in the Marines.


Still though for me a great advent to my next after combat boot thing wore in being a tech person was the reinforced sole climbing boot. Could stand on a ladder all day long and my foot wouldn't curl about that ladder rung in being later very uncomfortable. Initial Eastern Mountain Sports pair of boots to replace the high legged combat boots had that specific reinforcement and while I later didn't often spend time on a ladder, when I did it was constantly great support for lighting tech where I needed it over steel toe boot. 

Really hard to find such a sole support these days and I was thinking work boot in general but now go back to that origional concept in sole support in waiting a while perhaps. Sole suppport is what I more need by way of should I stand on a ladder all day long my feet need support this over steel tip in that I'm not loading stage weights and still remember that general concept of if something heavy falling, get my feet out of the way.

On the other hand, given the above if I do settle with the Timberland or other brand I will more seriously for a few bucks more the hiking version over working boot version in it being more comfortable on them concrete floors perhaps as I walk about. 

Still overall wanting that hiking or mountain climbing boot with reinforced sole which should I want to climb a ladder will better support the foot, but none the less also for once consider a second pair of boots for weekend and after work wearing. Wifie wonders how and why my feet don't have problems with the boots and hours warn... that's how its always been and at times a change of socks and air time for the toes does wonders beyond that.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2009)

I indeed usually wear Dakota 8" work boots, CAT 8" work boots or currently Terra KELVIN workboots.
All are green-tag and omega-tag (CSA standards).

Green tag: SAFETY FEATURES: Green triangle indicates sole puncture protection with a Grade 1 protective toe to withstand impacts up to 125 Joules. Comparable to a 22.7 kg (50 lb) weight dropped from 0.6 m Sole puncture protection is designed to withstand a force of not less than 1200 Newtons (270 lbs) and resist cracking after being subjected to 1.5 million flexes. RECOMMENDED USE: For any industry, especially construction and heavy work environments, where sharp objects, such as nails are present.

Omega tag: SAFETY FEATURES: White rectangle with orange Greek letter omega indicates soles that provide resistance to electric shock. Such certified footwear contains a sole and heel design assembly that, at the point of manufacturing, has electrical insulating properties intended to withstand 18,000 Volts and a leakage current not exceeding 1mA. RECOMMENDED USE: For any industry where accidental contact with live electrical current conductors can occur. Warning:Electrical Shock Resistance deteriorates with wear and in wet environments.

I like the ankle support provided by the so-called "hiking style boots" as I run into a lot of tripping and ankle-rolling hazards in the terrain I often work in. Saved me from spraining my ankle MANY times. Yay continuing working instead of going to the hospital.
The raised heel is also great for spending all day on a ladder. Which I often do.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> I indeed usually wear Dakota 8" work boots, CAT 8" work boots or currently Terra KELVIN workboots.
> All are green-tag and omega-tag (CSA standards).
> 
> Green tag: SAFETY FEATURES: Green triangle indicates sole puncture protection with a Grade 1 protective toe to withstand impacts up to 125 Joules. Comparable to a 22.7 kg (50 lb) weight dropped from 0.6 m Sole puncture protection is designed to withstand a force of not less than 1200 Newtons (270 lbs) and resist cracking after being subjected to 1.5 million flexes. RECOMMENDED USE: For any industry, especially construction and heavy work environments, where sharp objects, such as nails are present.
> ...



I was wondering what those silly little tags on my boots meant.


----------

